

A Prayer for Own Meaning (or, Why Marc Andreessen Is Wrong About English Majors) - y4m4
http://www.ripariandata.com/blog/why-marc-andreessen-is-wrong-about-english-majors

======
shivalry
Andreessen has it wrong. Tech degrees have always done well historically,
doesn't mean there isn't any place for the humanities. I bet you Andreessen
learnt lifelong soft skills from humanities courses he took in school.

Also, if he were right, why isn't all the innovation happening in tech only
countries like India and China (where once you're in a tech degree, you don't
really take any courses in the humanities)

